# Big Bang Orchestra: Dorado and Eridanus



## Ben (Mar 11, 2020)

Ready for more announcements and cool, new products? Get ready for BBO: Dorado and Eridanus!



Up to six percussionists per setup, recorded with many microphone positions in our beautiful Synchron Stage in Vienna!
The instruments are recorded in three groups and the overheads as well as the individual instrument signals are available separately in the Synchron Player’s mixer, so you can mix your sound. And don't forget to check out the mixer-presets for even more punch in your mix...



Make use of the new time-stretching feature of our Synchron Player and link the percussion loops to your DAW - and they work perfectly with the Symphonic Riffs we published with BBO: Capricorn last month.

BBO: Dorado introductory sale: € 65 (regular: € 95)
BBO: Eridanus introductory sale: € 50 (regular: € 75)


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh God.. Only just bought Capricorn and have run out of storage space (and funds!) Is there no end to these great releases?!


----------



## AndyP (Mar 11, 2020)

I am aroused...


----------



## Geomir (Mar 11, 2020)

If I buy your 2-year Protection Plan, will it cover my possible divorce because of buying VSL libraries instead of food?


----------



## Oliver (Mar 11, 2020)

Geomir said:


> If I buy your 2-year Protection Plan, will it cover my possible divorce because of buying VSL libraries instead of food?



i dont think so...
you should think about a good laywer


----------



## Geomir (Mar 11, 2020)

Oliver said:


> i dont think so...
> you should think about a good laywer


But why should I pay a lawyer instead of buying more VSL libr... Oh no... I am in the wrong path again...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 11, 2020)

This whole Big Bang Orchestra thing is quickly growing into a really comprehensive package! I really like what you guys are doing here.
These percussion libraries are universally super-useful even on their own and are of course just what BBO needed as well.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 11, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> This whole Big Bang Orchestra thing is quickly growing into a really comphrehensive package! I really like what you guys are doing here.
> These percussion libraries are universally super-useful even on their own and are of course just what BBO needed as well.



Yeah !! Has been a great intro to VSL .... particularly with modest orchestral lib chops. 
Cost effective, and appreciate the helpful videos. Have everything so far and these (2) new ones look good !

May help later with extensive other orchestral content, but for now BBO has been a cool experience.


----------



## Ben (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm really looking forward to what's coming! All these sounds combined with the powerful features of the Synchron Player truly inspire creativity (at least for me  ).


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 11, 2020)

Kinda always figured this would be 'gateway' path to Synchron Libs .... yet hoped strongly that current popularity could influence longer-term development. 

Trusting VSL to remain committed to broad, and enticing BBO program for longer term.


----------



## nolotrippen (Mar 11, 2020)

Where's the Percussion Legato? N has that.


----------



## Ben (Mar 11, 2020)

(@nolotrippen: Just between us: There is a secret feature that enables the use of N with all DLCs included!)


----------



## José Herring (Mar 11, 2020)

Geomir said:


> If I buy your 2-year Protection Plan, will it cover my possible divorce because of buying VSL libraries instead of food?


Food is overrated


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Mar 11, 2020)

Bought Dorido without pretty much any listening. Have just installed and played with it and it is indeed really good!


----------



## JEPA (Mar 11, 2020)

serious question: is at this point a BBO BUNDLE *intro price* available?????? when possible I would jump in.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 11, 2020)

JEPA said:


> serious question: is at this point a BBO BUNDLE *intro price* available?????? when possible I would jump in.



Risky to hold breath on this !!


----------



## Ben (Mar 11, 2020)

JEPA said:


> serious question: is at this point a BBO BUNDLE *intro price* available?????? when possible I would jump in.


At the moment BBO: C-E are on introductory sale.
I don't know if there is a bundle price / bundle sale planned, but (as with all our products) you will get the best price during the introductory sale.


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 11, 2020)

JEPA said:


> serious question: is at this point a BBO BUNDLE *intro price* available?????? when possible I would jump in.



Jump in now, the water is lovely and warm


----------



## JEPA (Mar 11, 2020)

for Dorado I have no doubts, for Andromeda and Black Eye I missed the intro sale (I think this is my favorite), for Eridanus I need more walkthrougs or demo mode, for Capricorn still deciding (sync-stretch-time a big plus!)...


----------



## JEPA (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm seeing a path!!!!! 

A-B-C-D-E .... we are getting closer to _*N*_ and I am curious about _*Z*_...


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 11, 2020)

JEPA said:


> for Dorado I have no doubts, for Andromeda and Black Eye I missed the intro sale (I think this is my favorite), for Eridanus I need more walkthrougs or demo mode, for Capricorn still deciding (sync-stretch-time a big plus!)...



Your talents are the driving criteria and key factors choosing which work and which do not. VSL have ( so far ) integrated these BBO libs sooo effectively to facilitate improved usage and enjoyment for many desiring Users.
By contrast, I have great respect for other providers ...... SFA in particular ...... yet watch Homay ( & other's ) videos with little chance of producing useful results. VSL / BBO is making this far more fun than expected, and will hang in there for some time. 
Your comments, and others, help maintain balance and look forward to ongoing impressions.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 11, 2020)

JEPA said:


> I'm seeing a path!!!!!
> 
> A-B-C-D-E ....



Oh wow. I feel dumb now. :emoji_astonished:


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Mar 11, 2020)

Very impressed by the workflow.

I probably won't have a chance to use them in real project work for a week or two (maybe longer; everything is so chaotic right now with day to day surprises related to things beyond any of our control, and I've noticed lighter forum activity web-wide so I imagine most people are in crisis management mode at the moment).

But just quickly playing with them tonight, I found them easy to work with and extremely well recorded with excellent mic choices and options. Also some unexpected percussion instrument choices that set it apart from a lot of what's out there, and a very articulate and clearly separated sound.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Mar 11, 2020)

Hah; I didn't know what order they came out in, as I didn't buy them in that order, so didn't notice the alphabet pattern either.


----------



## Salorom (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice sounds!

By the way, I really hope a MIDI loops player is in the works for the Synchron Percussion library. Or is that a hidden feature that’s already and only available after N is purchased?


----------



## JEPA (Mar 12, 2020)

Salorom said:


> I really hope a MIDI loops player is in the works for the Synchron Percussion library.


+1


----------



## Ben (Mar 12, 2020)

@Salorom @JEPA











GUI Overview | VSL - Software Manuals







www.vsl.info










1. Select the drumset, 2. Open the MIDI-Player, 3. Select the Loop, (4. Change the drumset)
(I've already talked with our developers regarding the barly visible controls; will be fixed soon)


_Even better: _Add your own MIDI-Loops







_Even more features?_ *Yes*: If you like a loop, Drag'n'Drop it from the LoopPlayer into your DAWs MIDI-Track and edit it.

If you are happy owner of the *Synchron Power Drums* or of the *Epic Orchestra 2.0 *that comes with *VEP7*, there are also tons of loops available. Check them out! (make sure to have the library updates installed, they add lots of additional loops!)


----------



## JEPA (Mar 12, 2020)

Ben said:


> @Salorom @JEPA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh God! It was all the time there!


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 12, 2020)

So Eridanus you can change the loop patterns via midi, or use my own?


----------



## Ben (Mar 12, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> So Eridanus you can change the loop patterns via midi, or use my own?


The MIDI-Drum loops are a available for Dorado. The loops in Eridanus are recorded loops, but still flexible thanks to time-stretching and DAW tempo sync.


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 12, 2020)

Ben said:


> The MIDI-Drum loops are a available for Dorado. The loops in Eridanus are recorded loops, but still flexible thanks to time-stretching and DAW tempo sync.



Ahh I just seen the part at 37min where he mentions it. So I feel double dense as I also missed the A-B-C-D-E... thang

Many other devs would be shouting from the rooftops about this... VSL just casually drop it in at the end


----------



## holywilly (Mar 12, 2020)

Ben said:


> The MIDI-Drum loops are a available for Dorado. The loops in Eridanus are recorded loops, but still flexible thanks to time-stretching and DAW tempo sync.


More midi loop for Dorado will be awesome!
I really enjoy the midi for Power Drums, already used them in many of my film projects.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 12, 2020)

Beside BBO, are we expecting any new Synchron products anytime soon? I’m patiently wait to spend my vouchers


----------



## Ben (Mar 12, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Beside BBO, are we expecting any new Synchron products anytime soon? I’m patiently wait to spend my vouchers


The Synchron Stage is a beautiful recording stage. It would be a shame not to take advantage of that


----------



## dsblais (Mar 12, 2020)

Wow, just loaded up Dorado and it really delivers! Holy smokes. Definitely the best high quality epic percussion I’ve heard for the price and perfect match for the other BBO stuff. I did not know about the MIDI feature! Very cool and looks like potential bones of an equivalent to VI Pro’s sequencer (which, yes, some of us actually do use  ).

This is my favorite BBO library by far. Well done, VSL!


----------



## Salorom (Mar 12, 2020)

Ben said:


> @Salorom @JEPA
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’m aware of the fact that we can use any loop with any library, but in most cases the results will be erratic at best, for obvious reasons. It would be nice to have content tailored for Synchron Percussion.

All the best


----------



## Ben (Mar 12, 2020)

Salorom said:


> It would be nice to have content tailored for Synchron Percussion.


Thanks for your feedback, I will forward it.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 12, 2020)

JEPA said:


> I'm seeing a path!!!!!
> 
> A-B-C-D-E .... we are getting closer to _*N*_ and I am curious about _*Z*_...



It's the 'F' library I'm worried about......


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 12, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> It's the 'F' library I'm worried about......


Especially the loose secco and sforzando articulations!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 12, 2020)

How long will "c" be on sale? Thinking of purchasing "C" & "D" with a Vienna "v" but need more "t"


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 12, 2020)

I always have to ask this question: how long do the introductory prices for Dorado and Eridanus last? This time the answer is not in the email announcement or on the website.


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 12, 2020)

These are pretty tasty installments in this series. I have and love Synchron FX Strings 1 which has some of the same aesthetic but these are too hot and inexpensive to pass up. VSL has been on a tear of late IMO. Well done!


----------



## Ben (Mar 12, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> I always have to ask this question: how long do the introductory prices for Dorado and Eridanus last? This time the answer is not in the email announcement or on the website.


At least until 1st of April. Don't know if it will be extended for a few days, so I would pull the trigger before that date


----------



## JEPA (Mar 12, 2020)

..it's turning hard to resist... (I'm looking the walkthrough video of Dorado, and my wallet feels very nervous). Would really want a comprehensive walkthrough of Eridanus!


----------



## Ben (Mar 12, 2020)

JEPA said:


> ..it's turning hard to resist... (I'm looking the walkthrough video of Dorado, and my wallet feels very nervous). Would really want a comprehensive walkthrough of Eridanus!


If I'm not mistaken it's in the queue and should be released within the next few days.


----------



## Salorom (Mar 13, 2020)

heisenberg said:


> These are pretty tasty installments in this series. I have and love Synchron FX Strings 1 which has some of the same aesthetic but these are too hot and inexpensive to pass up.


I agree the sound of those BBO libraries is fantastic. It feels organic and lush, much like Synchron FX Strings 1 indeed. Which sadly keeps me wondering how the main Strings instalment could go so surgically wrong. I keep trying to use them and eventually giving up or layering to the point I almost can’t hear them anymore...


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 13, 2020)

JEPA said:


> ..it's turning hard to resist... (I'm looking the walkthrough video of Dorado, and my wallet feels very nervous). Would really want a comprehensive walkthrough of Eridanus!



How's the resistance going? I only have Dorado and had a quick play with it today. As per the video, those preset mixes really make a difference. I layered up the Monster, Toms and Snares within 1 instance and sweeping through them for an intro was fantastic. Really a library that has so much under the hood.


----------



## JEPA (Mar 13, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> How's the resistance going? I only have Dorado and had a quick play with it today. As per the video, those preset mixes really make a difference. I layered up the Monster, Toms and Snares within 1 instance and sweeping through them for an intro was fantastic. Really a library that has so much under the hood.


I am holding my wallet, cuz I have a cold. Today I am feeling better. I have thought if I need money, it is for my health. If I get healthy this week (am feeling better right now) at the end of the next week am buying this gorgeous library. Intro date till 1st April?


----------



## Ben (Mar 14, 2020)

Dorado Walkthrough:


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 14, 2020)

Sounds like they've done a really good job here. The release sample technology is a real plus.


----------



## JEPA (Mar 15, 2020)

For Andromeda, as a 70 piece Orchestra:


JEPA said:


> I still have a question: when played with chords of for example three voices it would sound like an 210 piece orchestra? e.g. long notes three voices chord?


----------



## ptram (Mar 16, 2020)

JEPA said:


> For Andromeda, as a 70 piece Orchestra:


Doesn't this depend on the type of chord? If notes fall in different ranges, there shouldn't be voice doubling. If they are in close position, aren't they doubled?

Paolo


----------



## holywilly (Mar 16, 2020)

Will VSL release Synchron Percussion Epic edition? Like separate each percussion as an individual instrument instead of tutti.

instruments like surdo, taiko....etc. in ensemble and solo


----------



## Ben (Mar 16, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Will VSL release Synchron Percussion Epic edition? Like separate each percussion as an individual instrument instead of tutti.
> 
> instruments like surdo, taiko....etc. in ensemble and solo


You can use the close and overhead mics of an instrument only


----------



## JEPA (Mar 16, 2020)

ptram said:


> Doesn't this depend on the type of chord? If notes fall in different ranges, there shouldn't be voice doubling. If they are in close position, aren't they doubled?
> 
> Paolo


But as far as I understand if you play a single note by Andromeda the whole 70 piece Orchestra is playing that single note. It means that if am playing C and E together am having 140 piece Orchestra. Isn’t it @Ben ?


----------



## Ben (Mar 16, 2020)

Not really. The notes blend together, so as long as you compensate for the volume difference when playing multiple notes the result will have a similar tone. At least that's my impression.


----------



## JEPA (Mar 16, 2020)

Ben said:


> Not really. The notes blend together, so as long as you compensate for the volume difference when playing multiple notes the result will have a similar tone. At least that's my impression.


From the walkthrough I could infer that single melodic lines sound very well but as soon as chords be played one must compensate volume. Am asking that because I am feeling better and healthy from my last cold and I am planning to buy Dorado and or Andromeda or Black Eye at the end of this week.


----------



## Ben (Mar 16, 2020)

Sure, the volume adds up. But this can be easily fixed by a little automation and or choosing the right velocity. Also make sure to use velocity crosssfade (Vel.XF) when playing long notes (single or chords) to avoid a static sound.


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 16, 2020)

JEPA said:


> From the walkthrough I could infer that single melodic lines sound very well but as soon as chords be played one must compensate volume. Am asking that because I am feeling better and healthy from my last cold and I am planning to buy Dorado and or Andromeda or Black Eye at the end of this week.



It's not much of an issue. In this quick example I've done (added a chord note each time), I've technically ended up with a 280 piece. I've done no volume automation on this, just to give you an idea of the build up in volume


----------



## ptram (Mar 16, 2020)

JEPA said:


> But as far as I understand if you play a single note by Andromeda the whole 70 piece Orchestra is playing that single note. It means that if am playing C and E together am having 140 piece Orchestra. Isn’t it @Ben ?


It should depend on the range. In the lower range, only lower-pitched instruments will play. In the lower-middle about 30% of them, in the higher-middle about 50% of them, and not all in the higher range.

So, I doubt all of them with play each note.

Paolo


----------



## JEPA (Mar 16, 2020)

ptram said:


> It should depend on the range. In the lower range, only lower-pitched instruments will play. In the lower-middle about 30% of them, in the higher-middle about 50% of them, and not all in the higher range.
> 
> So, I doubt all of them with play each note.
> 
> Paolo


...but likely to be doubling sections anyway isn't it? I am tending to Black Eye and Dorado...


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 16, 2020)

I haven't used the Synchron Player yet. Is it easy to change the pitch of an individual drum in Dorado?

Thanks.

.


----------



## ptram (Mar 16, 2020)

JEPA said:


> ...but likely to be doubling sections anyway isn't it?


Yes, the same note is performed at the same time by all the instruments in that range. For example, middle C will probably be played by both Concert Flutes, both Oboes, both Clarinets, both Bassoons, all Trumpets, all French Horns, all Tenor Trombones, all Violins, Violas and I guess Cellos.

Piccolos and Contrabass(oons) will be missing.

Microphone selection will decide with section will be heard more, and which one will only be on echo.

What I've yet to understand is how to treat the room microphones in a multitrack context. Should they be a separate track? But they will always contain all the instruments. Will be part of the mix with each section's spot mics? But this will multiply the various sections nearer to the spot mics.

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Mar 23, 2020)

As promised, here the walkthrough for BBO: Eridanus




It is really great to read all your positive and kind feedback, in this forum or via mail, huge thank you!

What would you like to see in a future BBO package? Let me know!
(I'm already so excited for the next ones)


----------



## JEPA (Mar 23, 2020)

f*ck! really impressive... 



Ben said:


> As promised, here the walkthrough for BBO: Eridanus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JEPA (Mar 23, 2020)

now i don't know what to buy. I can't afford both now. Somebody could express his opinion what to buy? Dorado or Eridanus?


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 23, 2020)

Doridanus


----------



## Tim Clarke (Mar 23, 2020)

I would like to dip my toe in the VSL world, but I have to admit it's daunting, looking at the website. There are SO MANY packages and libraries, I have no idea where to start. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ben (Mar 23, 2020)

Tim Clarke said:


> I would like to dip my toe in the VSL world, but I have to admit it's daunting, looking at the website. There are SO MANY packages and libraries, I have no idea where to start. Any suggestions?


If you want to start in the VSL world with as many instruments as possible for a very affordable price, get the SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition Volume 1. All the essential instruments with all essential articulations, and you can upgrade from there to the bigger collections when needed.
Below the banner image you can click on "Demo" to hear the audio demos and "Instrument list" to see all included instruments.

The free BBO is also a must have (because it's free  )


----------



## Ben (Mar 23, 2020)

And I almost forgot: Make sure you are subscribed to our YouTube channel for updates, tutorials and product videos and walkthroughs, as well as audio demos. We are working on new vide content right now


----------



## Iswhatitis (Mar 25, 2020)

Ben said:


> As promised, here the walkthrough for BBO: Eridanus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have Dorado. I’m on the fence about getting Eridanus or not....

One of the things sorely missing from Eridanus that makes me hesitate to purchase it is that there are no separate left and right hand release single hits with several dynamic layers just one simple release hit with two dynamic layers. 

Additionally, there are no rolls and crescendos like there are with Dorado. Why this is a problem is that one is much more limited to the prerecorded loops/riffs in Eridanus. 

And, the High Riffs sound really good in Eridanus but they don’t exist as single hits and rolls in Dorado so once again that really limits Eridanus even more as a compositional tool.

Eridanus would be so much more useable if the single hits and rolls of the low and high riff instruments either existed in Dorado or inside Eridanus itself. This dramatically limits compositional capability for no good reason except for lack of foresight.

I hope VSL reads what I just wrote in this post and simply updates Eridanus or Dorado with these constructive criticisms as that would make Eridanus so much more valuable as a product and composer tool.


----------



## Bark (Mar 25, 2020)

Sometimes I wish I had more money. Just the chance to sit on a fence would be nice.....


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 25, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> I have Dorado. I’m on the fence about getting Eridanus or not....



As non-percussionist, wrestling with how these new items will work with current LADD library. Eventual goal _ with all other BBO Series _ will be some Synchron Percussion selections @ ~$ 1K + _ but not sure of immediate LADD interaction.


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 2, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> It's the 'F' library I'm worried about......


WTF?! (What the FORNAX?!)

VSL - I'm on to you now! The next one is either Gemini or Grus...


----------



## Ben (Apr 2, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> VSL - I'm on to you now! The next one is either Gemini or Grus


Try again


----------



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2020)

Geronimoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JEPA (Apr 2, 2020)

Guys (VSL), let me breath !  priorities have changed. By the way congrats on Fornax, really beautiful, I would buy them all, but now I can forget them for a while.


----------



## enyawg (Aug 22, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> It's the 'F' library I'm worried about......


Fornax... be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## JonS (Aug 22, 2020)

Ben said:


> I'm really looking forward to what's coming! All these sounds combined with the powerful features of the Synchron Player truly inspire creativity (at least for me  ).


Will a Synchronized Pro Edition come out one day to fully replace the VI Heroes?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 30, 2020)

JonS said:


> Will a Synchronized Pro Edition come out one day to fully replace the VI Heroes?



Genuine question, what do you feel is missing ?


----------



## JonS (Aug 30, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Genuine question, what do you feel is missing ?


Just wondering if the next step in VI Heroes future is an inevitable Synchron Super Package which includes the BBO and Synchron libraries and the full Synchronized version of the VI Heroes...


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 31, 2020)

I just played around with Dorado, and what a great library! The sound is much better than what I expected. Round, big, and very natural.


----------

